# Using 'clay bar' on GRP...



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Used a 'clay bar' on the paintwork on the cab and have to say I am staggered with the quality of the finish!!!

Question is - can I use it on the GRP overcab without damaging the gelcoat?

cheers
carl


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

With plenty of soapy water lubricant it should be fine.....as long as you have the gentle touch :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wotsa clay bar? :?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Literally a lump of clay.
Lubricate the surface then wipe over with the clay.
It picks up all the particles stuck to the paintwork.
Because it is softer than the bodywork the particles sink into the clay.

Run your fingers over any vehicle paintwork and you will see what I am talking about  

Available from all motor factors.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Wotsa clay bar? :?


Its not real clay - more a compound with the consistency of stiff clay / plasticine.

Once warmed and 'kneeded', it is gently rubbed (back and forth - not in circles) across paintwork, with a lubricant to prevent sticking / burning, to remove contaminants.

Leaves the paintwork with a glassy smooth finish ready for waxing.

The difference is very noticeable - gently move your hand across a flat panel and you can feel it like very fine wet n dry paper. After claying this finish is removed completely.

carl


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Wotsa clay bar? :?


a clay based fine abrasive used to remove flat or dead paint. Very slow and time consuming though! lol!

Far easier to use a mop and do it that way - you still have to keep it polished though, and make sure you don't go through.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Far easier to use a mop and do it that way - .


I knew i could use Mrs Boggins, our cleaner, for more than just mopping the floors!!!!!!!!!!

carl


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Carl,

Are you doing a full detailing job? If not you will be mightily impressed with the results then. I have a pc and various pads and polishes, here are some pics of my very flat Winnebago and the results:



















Best regards

Chris


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris,
Yes, I am trying to get the van ready for going away for Christmas. There is a hell of a lot of bodywork to deal with. Dont need to clay the ally skins though as they have retained their gloss very well. The cab and the GRP parts are a different story!!! The van is only 4 years old!!!

I like what you did with the Itasca - was that with clay or something else?

Sorry Chris - didnt understand the 'pc' part of your post...
carl


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Clay Bar*

I haven't used a clay bar but years ago I worked in the metal finishing industry (Special Pupose Machines) and we supplied bars of what the operators called soap but in actual fact it was abrasive compound held together with a type of fat.

When I reglazed the GRP on our van the prep was done with a liquid.

http://www.poliglow.co.uk/review4.html

Steve


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

There are different types of clay bars, some are very abrasive and can danage paintwork if you don't know what you are doing. I would only recommend using a very fine one if you ar new to claying. Some clay has to be used with the correct lubricant but others can be used with water.

Claying is also good to clean body glass.

Clay will remove wax so you will need to re-wax after claying.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jez,

The one I have is Meguires (or something like that) with its own spray lubricant... The clay bar seems very soft and is cream in colour....

carl


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I used to use a red bar of what I called "Jewellers Rouge".
Is that the same stuff?
Patrick


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Thanks Jez,
> 
> The one I have is Meguires (or something like that) with its own spray lubricant... The clay bar seems very soft and is cream in colour....
> 
> carl


The Megs is a fine grade bar, but is a bit expensive as you have to use its own lubricant.

Bilt Hamber soft is a good beginners clay that can be used with water


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Jezport said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jez,
> ...


Hi Jezport,

I tried the Bilt and found it was not very easy to use and much too hard even when a lot of water of QD was used. I moved over the Megs and it is much easier.

Regards

Chris


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Sorry Chris - didnt understand the 'pc' part of your post...
> carl


Stands for Porter Cable, a machine polisher that has a random action, so is less likely to go through the paint when used by us amateurs.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

No probs with using it on the GRP then Jez?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Sorry Chris - didnt understand the 'pc' part of your post...
> carl


Hi Carl,

Sorry I thought you had got into detailing!

PC is a Porter Cable polisher which is an orbital type of polisher:

http://www.properautocare.com/74uldemawico.html?gclid=CJHi7dHoup4CFUgA4wodRk1F1g

See this:






A very easy way of polishing and if used correctly will get rid of all the swirls you see in your paintwork. You never use a chamois because they cause lots of problems.

After washing with snow foam:










You rinse then use a wash with a hand cloth. Rinse then spray with QD - quick detailer. This is then wiped off gently with a special cloth:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/sonus-der-wunder-drying-towel-pkg/2/prod_84.html

But whatever you do, don't just go straight into this. Somewhere I have a list of how to do this and what products to use.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

'Got into detailing....' - I had a good laugh at that!!!!

If I thought I could make a living out of it then maybe....

I actually enjoy working on the bodywork and getting it up to scratch. It gives me great satisfaction to 'detail' the whole thing - engine bay included. - I only ask the questions about clay as it is new to me. Have read a good deal about it on some classic car forums but none mention its use on GRP.

Honestly - when I do a job I like to do it properly, not just hose it down and hope for the best!!!

BTW - what HAVE you done with that 'snow foam'????? What is it?? It looks like you had a fire and covered it with extinguisher residue!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Carl,

I detail my own vehicles but would not have have the patience to do others myself. In fact I had my Land Rover done by a detailer I know last year and that cost £500.

Paul Dalton charges £5,000 when he details supercars and is permanently fully booked! He has a youtube video of cleaning the Bugatti Veyron as tested by Top Gear:






Paul is reckoned to be the master at this type of work.

Snow foam is a liquid you put in a bottle and mix with water which is attached to a lance on a pressure washer. When you spray the foam comes out and is used to soften and release dirt on the body. The whole point of detailing is to get rid of the grit that normal washing just grinds into the bodywork. Hence the swirls you see on most cars when the sun shines!

They use two buckets, so you wash with a sheepskin cloth and washing fluid, then rinse that in a bucket with clean water, back into the washing bucket and start again. If you ever try doing it, check the rinse bucket when you chuck it and be amazed at the amount of grit that you normally rub back into your shiny new vehicle!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> I detail my own vehicles but would not have have the patience to do others myself. In fact I had my Land Rover done by a detailer I know last year and that cost £500.
> 
> ...


Crikey Chris - how long did it take to do the Landy??? For that money it must have been all day..........................and dirty in true Landy style!!

Certainly an eye opener - I guess £500 for a motorhome isnt wide of the mark then?

regards
Carl


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

G2EWS said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Carl_n_Flo said:
> ...


The blt Hamber one is very fine, water does not soften it. you need to get it good and warm, and keep re-warming it. Then it just glides easily over the paint. The clay doesn't need to go squashy or really soft, but does need to be warm enough to make is bendy and not brittle.

If anyone wants a demo at the northern new year rally let me know, and after a nice glass of 'ye olde malt' I'm sure we can arrange it


----------

